# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  آموزش red gate

## aligoll

سلام
من کلی تو نت گشتم ولی ولی آموزشی از red gate پیدا نکردم
لطفا اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره یا فایلی داره ممنون میشم کمک کنه
راستی چجوری میشه  دیتابیس رو میگیریت کرد-

----------

